# Trance music!



## Strwbrry

Ok, post your epic trance here! All genres (progressive, psy, uplifting, tech, goa) 
I'd like to have some new songs in my playlist XD

Suggestions for you all:

• Masuo (Abstract vision & Elite Electronic Remix) - Oen Bearen & TrancEye
• RAM - RAMplify
• Gareth Emery - Exposure
• Sean Tyas - Melbourne
• Millaway - Mercury

And:

m.youtube.com/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=VXtuesar9FM&v=VXtuesar9FM&gl=US

Thomas Bronzwaer-Collider (Jorn van Deynhoven mix <- he's a master)


----------



## Strwbrry

\O-O/ 
...I.I....
TTTTT

IN TRANCE, I BELIEVE
HEAVEN IS WHAT I ACHIEVE

m.youtube.com/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=c2m3uZZupKg&v=c2m3uZZupKg&gl=US


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Not into it.


----------



## Icestorm

Used to be addicted Uplifting Trance about a year ago before I moved onto Dubstep.

Let's see, some of my favourites...
Discodyne - Deep Impact (Ferrin & Low Remix)
Dash Berlin - Never Cry Again (Jorn van Deynhoven Remix)
Hodel & Hornblad - Hydrogen (David Newsome Remix)
Gaia - Tuvan (Andy Blueman Remix)
Oen Bearen - No Leaf Clover
Oen Bearen & TrancEye - Kinesis (Oen Bearen's Summer Tear Mix)
Vast Vision - Luminosity
Mandrake - Universal Soul (Hemstock & Jennings Remix)
AB Project - Eternal Optimism (Firestorm Remix)
Above & Beyond pres. Oceanlab - On a Good Day (Daniel Kandi Remix)
Arctic Moon - True Romance [This one, gah, took about 6 months to finally get an ID of it]
Avenger - Euphoric World
Avenger - Enchant
Bissen - Black
BRM - The One
Chapter XJ - Resurrection (Jorn van Deynhoven Remix)
Corderoy - Rock Guitar (Arctic Moon Remix)
Electribe - Trancemigration (Reconceal Remix)
Faruk Sabanci - Glory of the Sultan (Indecent Noise Remix)
Hydrolyzed - Dirty Like You Know It
Santoz Meets PDM - Seagulls (PDM Intro Rework)
Six Senses Pres. Electronic Nova - Cosmic Belt (Onova Remix)
SoundLift - Cougar Magnum (Original Bangin' Mix)
Spirit & Dave - Afterglow
Steve Allen pres. Ben Alonzi - Scien


----------



## Strwbrry

You just made my day by listing almost all my favourite tracks..










I first was into progressive and disco house before moving on to uplifting/progressive trance.


----------



## Strwbrry

Some more tracks!

Guiseppe Ottaviani - Angel
Jorn van Deynhoven - Headliner
Aly&Fila ft. Jwayden - We control the Sunlight
Motionchild ft. Will Holland-Arctic Kiss (Andy Blueman remix)
Mac Taylor - Munchin (Neil Thomas remix)


----------



## successful

Araab Muzik
Chill Trance Music.


----------



## Strwbrry

successful said:


> Araab Muzik


That's not what I meant lol

Anyhow, back to the REAL TRANCE!

TRANCEMASTER 7006!! Epic progressive trance.










Tracklist!
Disk 1
1. Tenishia - Always Loved, Never Forgotten -
the Day Will Come (Original Mix)
2. Lyttle, Robert - Never Forget (Sean Murphy
Remix)
3. Ram - Ramplify (Original Mix)
4. Ico - And She Made It All of Light (Original
Mix)
5.Cortez, Chris - Downunder (Original Mix)
6. Betts, Ian - Relentless (Original Mix)
7. Dymond, James - Overthrow (Protoculture
Remix)
8.Tranzlift / Airyboy - 1989 (Peet B Remix)
9. Corrigan, Chris - Horizons (Felix Pot Remix)
10. Styller - All That Remains (Basil O' Glue
Remix)
Disk 2
1. Millaway - Mercury (Original Mix)
2. Oakenfold, Paul - Glow In the Dark (Original
Mix)
3. Estigma - Renovatio (Original Mix)
4. Indecent Noise / Ridgewalkers - Full Moon
Fever (Power Dub)
5. Kho Mha - Mind Games (Trance Mix)
6. Function C / Temple, Keelin - Mana (Original
Mix)
7. Dymond, James - Morrel's Sonata In C Minor
(Tranzlift Remix)
8. P.M. Brothers - Coming Home (Tranzlift
Emotional Remix)
9. Oganezov, Tigran - G.O.H. (Narayana Remix)
10. Pandora - Sansevieria (Touchstone Remix)


----------



## parzen

I'm not sophisticated enough to know the difference between house, dance, and trance, but this song seems pretty ok.


----------



## Classified

Sash! That is the stuff. Move Mania, Adelante, Ecuador...

This is the best type of music to just turn off your monitor, turn off the lights, sit back in a laz-y-boy chair or lay in bed and just zone out.


----------



## JamesM2

Concrete Angel from Gareth Emery is one of my faves at the moment 




I love trance, it really appeals to the introvert in me - just the best type of music to lose myself in.


----------



## Evo




----------



## burrito

'Ground Control-Then & Now'. Been a favorite for awhile. :banana


----------



## Strwbrry

Moar Dash Berlin!

www.youtube.com/watch?gl=US&hl=nl&client=mv-google&v=hgpCYxNc58U&nomobile=1

This one is new on Armada:

Ashley Wallbridge - Keep the fire

www.youtube.com/watch?gl=US&hl=nl&client=mv-google&v=kD3vQLzTCRs&nomobile=1


----------



## Strwbrry

Epic melody!
Andy Moor - K Ta

Ruben de Ronde - Forever in our hearts
Andrew Rayel - Aeon of revenge (Original mix)
Ørjan Nilsen - Amsterdam (yeah!)


----------



## Howlett

Band: *Sleep* 
Song: *Dopesmoker*

My kind of trance :evil


----------



## Strwbrry

Howlett said:


> Band: *Sleep*
> Song: *Dopesmoker*
> 
> My kind of trance :evil


Fair enough


----------



## Logical Paradox




----------



## QuietSoul

I'm mainly into old school trance (1990-2004)  

Cygnus X - Introspective
Ayla - Ayla
Sven Väth - Ballet-Fusion
Drax Ltd. II - Amphetamine
Yahel & Eyal Barkan - Voyage
Dr. Janitor - Energy
S.O. Project - Direct Dizko
Insigma - Open Our Eyes
Push - Universal Nation
Solar Quest - Acid Air Raid (George's All Nighter)
Astral Projection - Mahadeva
Slyder - Score
Marco V - Tolerance
Svenson - Sunlight Theory
The Volunteers - Summer Frequency
Odyssee Of Noises - Firedance (The Sunrise)


----------



## Strwbrry

QuietSoul said:


> I'm mainly into old school trance (1990-2004)


Yeah, early trance is quite awesome too. They're the godfathers of today's melodies! I especially like Marco V and Yahel n.n

_____

Progressive:
Parker and Hanson - Aim high, Shoot low (so relaxing!)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbWPtIOnl4Q


----------



## Evo




----------



## Canucklehead

I absolutely love Temptation, was a sick song a couple years back.

Here's another oldie, but a goodie.


----------



## Canucklehead

My Fav mix right now


----------



## Strwbrry

Dennis Shepard and Talla 2XLC - Two Worlds (epic!!!!)

Talla 2XLC - Pulse










Markus Schulz
01. York & Steve Brian - Salida Del Sol (York's
Album Mix)
02. Rubicon 7 - You Fall Down (Dub Mix)
03. Marlo Ayuda - Skyline
04. Chicane & Ferry Corsten - One Thousand
Suns (Disco Citizens Mix)
05. Markus Schulz Featuring Adina Butar -
Universe is Mine
06. Rex Mundi - Mence
07. Juventa - The Kite
08. Cut Knob - Lights Out
09. Moonbeam Featuring Jacob A - Only You
(Dub Mix)
10. David Broaders - Somewhere Special (Terry
Da Libra Remix)
11. Markus Schulz Featuring Jaren - Carry On
12. Arnej - The Second Coming
13. Markus Schulz Featuring Mark Frisch -
Absolution
14. Markus Schulz - Don't Leave Until the
Sunrise

Wellenrausch

01. Wellenrausch & Velvet Skies Featuring Tiff
Lacey - Watching Jupiter and Mars (Torsten
Fassbender Remix)
02. Wellenrausch - ID (Instrumental Mix)
03. Wellenrausch - Million Miles to Run
04. ID (Wellenrausch´s Dark Matter Remix)
05. The Thrillseekers Featuring Stine Grove -
Everything (Wellenrausch Dub Mix)
Back with Markus Schulz
15. Susana & Shogun - Only You
16. Omnia - Infina
17. Markus Schulz - Soul Seeking [Global
Selection]
18. Markus Schulz Featuring Aruna - Sing Me
Back to Life
19. Richard Durand & Protoculture - Pleasure
20. Markus Schulz & Mr. Pit - Push the Button
21. Markus Schulz Featuring Seri - Love Rain
Down (4 Strings Remix)


----------



## Canucklehead

Strwbrry said:


> Talla 2XLC - Pulse


I love talla 2xlc 

He was the headliner at the first rave I went to in 2001


----------



## Strwbrry

Canucklehead said:


> I love talla 2xlc
> 
> He was the headliner at the first rave I went to in 2001


Cool! Ahh, I wish I was there in the late 90's early 00's... 
I'm thinking of going to Sensation 2013. This year Mr. White and Hardwell came and judging by the vid's it was epic!

Or Tomorrowland: Mat Zo, Yahel, John Digweed came this July. n.n


----------



## Synaps3

This one isn't really trance, it's more electronic, but it is one of my favorites.


----------



## MiMiK

vocal trance all day everyday!


----------



## Strwbrry

;_; ADE, I want to go...










Last year:

Escape Studio:
22:00 - 23:20 Virtual Vault (In Trance We Trust,
NL)
23:20 - 00:30 Misja Helsloot (Gesture, In Trance
We Trust, NL)
00:30 - 01:40 Daniel Wanrooy (Magik Muzik, In
Trance We Trust, High Contrast, NL)
01:40 - 02:50 Marc Simz (Armada, In Trance
We Trust, High Contrast, NL)
02:50 - 04:00 Mark Norman (Black Hole
Recordings, In Trance We Trust, NL)
Escape Lounge:
22:00 - 00:00 Mark Green (Black Hole
Recordings, NL)
00:00 - 01:00 Dazzle (Black Hole Recordings,
Vandit, High Contrast, NL)
01:00 - 03:00 Dazzle & Cor Fijneman
Back2Back
03:00 - 04:00 Cor Fijneman (In Trance We
Trust, Outstanding, NL)

*Sander Kleinenberg

Ferry Corsten
Sander van Doorn

Hardwell
Carl Cox
*


----------



## Strwbrry

* Andrew Rayel! He will be a master*

Aeon of Revenge

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACFwKYEC5rw

Deflagration:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaImXCkuUSM

Coriolis

www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CT8VUUHupE


----------



## Strwbrry

[URL="http://[MEDIA=youtube]9xjerxOxeCs[/MEDIA]"]





DAT TRACKLIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

01. Shogun vs. Andrew Rayel - 550 Sentha vs. Skyfire (Armin van Buuren's Mashup Intro Edit)
02. Omnia & IRA - The Fusion 
03. Dennis Sheperd & Talla 2XLC - Two Worlds
04. Wezz Devall - Kill Of The Year
05. Ørjan Nilsen - Amsterdam
06. Tritonal - Slave (Tritonal & Ben Gold Club Dub)
07. W&W - Invasion
08. Ørjan Nilsen - Between The Rays
09. Setrise & Johann Stone﻿ - Icesave
10. Gaia - Stellar
11. Abstract Vision & Elite Electronic - Kinetic
12. Armin van Buuren pres. Gaia - J'ai Envie De Toi
13. Andy Moor feat. Sue McLaren - Fight The Fire (Stoneface & Terminal Remix)
14. W&W - Impact (Marlo Remix)
15. Cerf, Mitiska & Jaren With Rank 1 - Witness (Tomas Heredia Remix)
16. Jorn van Deynhoven - Spotlight
17. Sebastian Brandt - Ashes vs. ID (Armin van Buuren Mashup) 
18. Ferry Corsten & Armin van Buuren - Brute (Armin van Buuren's Illegal Drum Edit)
19. Gareth Emery feat. Christina Novelli - Croncrete Angel (John O'Callaghan Remix)
20. Armin van Buuren & Ørjan Nilsen - Belter
21. MaRLo - Megalodon 
22. Indecent Noise feat. Ridgewalkers - Full Moon Fever (Power Dub) 
23. Armin van Buuren - Serenity
24. Armin van Buuren feat. Christian Burns - This Light Between Us (Armin van Buuren's Great Strings Mix)


----------



## Canucklehead

Gonna listen now 

I see 2 Orjan Nilsen songs in there so it must be a good mix


----------



## avoidobot3000

Oh wow! I didn't realise trance was still alive outside of eastern European gay-bars. :troll


----------



## randomperson




----------



## Strwbrry

avoidobot3000 said:


> Oh wow! I didn't realise trance was still alive outside of eastern European gay-bars. :troll


Trance was never alive in gaybars..
You must be confusing it with David Guetta and Martin Solveig


----------



## Canucklehead

Trance has kind of gone to the wayside where I live. It died off when the rave scene died off a few years back.

Everyone is listening to Dubstep and Electro House these days, which I don't mind either.

Trance is still my fav though, it always improves my mood throughout the day.

:heart Trance


----------



## Strwbrry

Canucklehead said:


> Trance has kind of gone to the wayside where I live. It died off when the rave scene died off a few years back.
> 
> Everyone is listening to Dubstep and Electro House these days, which I don't mind either.
> 
> Trance is still my fav though, it always improves my mood throughout the day.
> 
> :heart Trance


<3 Trance!!

I don't mind hearing House either, but Trance has a certain soul in it :')


----------



## Canucklehead

Here's my fav song right now 

Soooo good.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## Define Lies

It's Thursday... That means its time for ASOT!!!


----------



## Strwbrry

Define Lies said:


> It's Thursday... That means its time for ASOT!!!


F yeaaaaa!!! XD


----------



## Brasilia

Hey does this count?? 










Sorry!!!! :blush


----------



## Canucklehead

Someone give me a link to ASOT!


----------



## Killer2121

Are these songs considered "progressive trance" ?


----------



## Classified

I would say yes it is. But I am not an expert on differentiating. It all is electronic dance music to me.

But this 'old school' progressive house will show you how it is done.


----------



## Strwbrry

Brasilia said:


> Hey does this count??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry!!!! :blush


Lol XD
Chaka, you never disappoint, but I guess you would be blinded by the stroboscopes here


----------



## Strwbrry

Link to ASOT (I also recommend Tytanium Sessions, FSOE)

www.astateoftrance.com/episodes/

This track :'3

Ottaviani & O'Callaghan
Ride The Wave vs Armin van Buuren - Burned
With Desire (AvB Mash up)


----------



## Strwbrry

Henrik Christensen - New Life (Jorn van Deynhoven Remix)


----------



## Strwbrry

www.djawards.com/index.php?option=com_pollxt&Itemid=286

DJ Awards in club Pacha, best Trance DJ:
*Armin van Buuren*

Nominees:

Armin Van Buuren
Above & Beyond
Ferry Corsten
Gareth Emery
Judge Jules
Markus Schulz
Paul Oakenfold
Paul Van Dyk


----------



## OriginalUserName

Finally you mentioned Oakenfold and Van Dyk.

My faves:

Paul Oakenfold:
Lost in love
Southern sun (tiesto mix)
Ready steady go
Cafe del mar (oh yea)
Cocaine

Paul Van Dyk:
Nothing but you - club mix
For an angel - love this one
Ibiza euphoria
Crush
Tell me why
Another way
We're alive
Techno energy
Forbidden fruit

KLF - not a true trance fan if you don't like these
What time is love
3am eternal
Trancentral

Others:
Chicane - saltwater (judge jules and tall paul mix)
Storm - time to burn
N-trance- set you free
Armin van buuren - tilt - invisible (Lost tribe vocal mix)
Tiesto - Touch me
LMC vs U2 - take me to the clouds above
Potatoeheadz - Narcotic
DHT - one night in bangkok
Divine inspiration - put your hand in my hand
DJ Sammy - Heaven
Binary Finary - 1999 (tiesto mix) SOOO GOOD
I monster - daydream in blue
Sonique - i put a spell on you
Chicane with tom jones - stoned in love
Various east clubbers
Tiesto - adagio for strings
Maurro Picotto - Oasis and Komodo
JFK - Whiplash
Element Four - big brother theme tune
Any groove coverage
Above and beyond - Can't sleep (ian carey vocal mix) Great
Any ATB
Ultrabeat vs Scott Brown - Elysium (My all time favourite song)
Darude - Sandstorm
Driftwood - Freeloader (Club master remix)
DJ hixxy -Shooting star
Dance nation stuff
Tiesto - He's a pirate
Above and beyond - ordinary world
Akira
Deep Dish - Dreams (Axwell mix) Awesome
Tiesto forbidden paradise
Lasgo
Ian van dahl
Styles and breeze - You're my angel
System F - Out of the blue (love it)
Junior Jack - Dare me (stupidisco club mix)
Sharam -Party all the time
Sunset strippers - Falling stars club mix
Ultrabeat
The lost brothers - cry little sister remix
Supermode - tell me why

I know _some_ of these are dance etc. but still worth a listen, all give same tranced out effect, for me at least. Hope you listen to some


----------



## Strwbrry

OriginalUserName said:


> Finally you mentioned Oakenfold and Van Dyk.
> 
> I know _some_ of these are dance etc. but still worth a listen, all give same tranced out effect, for me at least. Hope you listen to some


I know most of the tracks you mentioned, I like your style 

I mostly post newer tracks, because the classics are quite common under the true fans. I especially love all the earlier Tiesto tracks n.n"


----------



## MiMiK

you guys ****ing rock! keep them coming!

more progressive vocal trance!































vocals to this song ^^^ acoustic version Emma Hewitt :love2


----------



## Komiko

This is my favorite trance song of all time. :3


----------



## Komiko

Ooops, it didn't post properly. >.>


----------



## Strwbrry




----------



## MiMiK

Komiko said:


> Ooops, it didn't post properly. >.>


oh god! havent heard it in a while, awesome! starting at 1:35 i get goose bumps!

reminded me of this track for some reason lol


----------



## Strwbrry

Matt Darey feat. Erica Driscoll - Too Far (Extended Mix)


----------



## Strwbrry

LISTEN THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiMiK

chicane with beautiful vocal by natasha bedingfield!






some 4 strings!!!!
















-------------------






beautiful vocals :afr


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Killer2121

Some prog for yall. Arty is god.
















?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## Killer2121

T82Ot04aqNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vuldoc

I stumbled upon these songs not too long ago. I like them.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## Strwbrry

Sean Tyas & Giuseppe Ottaviani - Arcobaleno






What do you guys think of the 'new' sound of Tyas? Like his track Lekta... Maybe a bit too influenced by Dubstep?

Giuseppe Ottaviani ft. Betsie Larkin - Toys


----------



## MiMiK

Strwbrry said:


> Giuseppe Ottaviani ft. Betsie Larkin - Toys


Betsie Larkin got some sick vocals! a couple more tracks of hers!










 << awesome track


----------



## Zerix

Ferry Corsten & Betsie make the most euphoric music together!!


----------



## Strwbrry

Chills. Chills everywhere.


----------



## Canucklehead

I LOVE THIS SONG <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Strwbrry

Canucklehead said:


> I LOVE THIS SONG <3 <3 <3 <3


Dang!!! Dat track!
____


----------



## Canucklehead

Just finished listening to the first one, what a track that was


----------



## Zerix

Don't you dare leave Andy Moor out of this


----------



## Strwbrry

Zerix said:


> Don't you dare leave Andy Moor out of this


:nw
I wouldn't think of it!!

_______


----------



## Strwbrry




----------



## Owl-99

I think trance noise might be a more appropriate name.


----------



## Strwbrry

bigblue38 said:


> I think trance noise might be a more appropriate name.


Please don't hate on it. Haters gonna hate


----------



## mesmerize

i like the music successful posted, if its not trance what is it?


----------



## Strwbrry

SOME MORE TRANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strwbrry

mesmerize said:


> i like the music successful posted, if its not trance what is it?


Meh... Chillstep or something..


----------



## Icestorm

Perfect for Halloween.


----------



## NeveS

Black Dagger said:


> Perfect for Halloween.


I liked this one 
Also, the graphic in that video was kinda trippy.. on my phones screen it looked like the image was pulsating...
I'm not even on anything I swear it!


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK

the track that pretty much got me into trance. heard it during a dark time in my life, i guess the vocals kinda resonated with me


----------



## yadx




----------



## NeveS

-derp


----------



## Strwbrry




----------



## Wurli

Although my trance days are kind of over, this always used to be one of my favorites


----------



## QuietSoul

*More Old Skool Trance* 

Sinead O'Connor - Troy (The Phoenix From The Flame) (Push Remix)
Ace Da Brain - Magic Waters
DJ Jan - X-Santo (Solid Sleep Remix) 
Quietman - The Sleeper (Man With No Name Remix)
 Armin van Buuren pres. Rising Star - Clear Blue Moon
Fire & Ice - Souvenir de Chine
Sasha - Xpander
Bypass Unit - Higher Spirituality
Zorba feat. Chicago - The Rush
Loving Loop - Bad House Music (Progressive Mix)


----------



## IRSadface

adorable track from the mid 90s


----------



## IRSadface

Late 90s mainsteam trance, It's the only mainstream genre I have not hated.






Contrary to the video though, I don't need to be in a club full of people to enjoy trance I can enjoy it just sat by myself at a computer. It can really lift me up.


----------



## IRSadface

Talking about trance lifting me up, Ronny K really does that for me. He's a great producer. If you enjoyed the likes of Ferry Corsten and Tiesto from back in the day, you'll probably love his stuff. His tracks are pretty emotional.


----------



## Define Lies

A State of Trance anyone?


----------



## Icestorm

Ah, nice to see some Ronny K. Definitely one of the top producers imo.

Lemme just now go and find a random song...






Viola!


----------



## Hello22

TIESTO - absolute legend of trance music.


----------



## Strwbrry

IRSadface said:


> I don't need to be in a club full of people to enjoy trance I can enjoy it just sat by myself at a computer. It can really lift me up.


Yep! Same here, or even in bed with my headphones on. It's heaven!



Define Lies said:


> A State of Trance anyone?


Yeaa!! It's one of the podcasts I listen to to discover what's up. Then I go to the Armada channel, or ASOT site to look up the tracklist and buy whatever I like.


----------



## Wurli

Ok so I know this isn't exactly "uplifting" by any means, but by golly I love gui boratto


----------



## Strwbrry

Wurli said:


> Ok so I know this isn't exactly "uplifting" by any means, but by golly I love gui boratto


I really liked it! It kinda resembles Do You Dream of Markus Schulz, but very low pace.

____


----------



## Nexus777

I like quite much progressive psy in the last years, for example Atmos:


----------



## DiMera

Hooverphonic is my favorite Trance band <3






Magenta, Cinderella, & Eden by them are good too!


----------



## Nexus777

Not sure if this is a kind of TRANCE style, anyone in the knows can help. Maybe more a mixture of ambient and techno actually. Heres the song in question:






Thanks, I am more into psytrance and stuff and this one seems to have some psy influences too but not sure :wtf


----------



## MiMiK

is strwbrry banned? :?


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK

usually i dont like male vocals on trance tracks... but this one is ****ing great!


----------



## Brasilia

MiMiK said:


> is strwbrry banned? :?


Yeah ;_;, but she wanted to leave. She left in a rather controversial manner though.


----------



## MiMiK

Brasilia said:


> Yeah ;_;, but she wanted to leave. She left in a rather controversial manner though.


:um really? what did she do? i was absent from the forums for a while.


----------



## Brasilia

MiMiK said:


> :um really? what did she do? i was absent from the forums for a while.


Well I was told she posted a thread about her leaving and lets just say she really let loose what she thought about SAS and some of it's members. But we'll remember her as the fruitful, trance-loving, Dutch girl she was!


----------



## BeyondOsiris

I don't like trance very much at all (at least the annoying repetitive kind), but I do like this track.


----------



## MiMiK

Brasilia said:


> Well I was told she posted a thread about her leaving and lets just say she really let loose what she thought about SAS and some of it's members. But we'll remember her as the fruitful, trance-loving, Dutch girl she was!


ah that sucks. looks like i have to carry the thread!


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## AvoidAvoiding

Nah proper trance...


----------



## renegade disaster

can we have some melodic techno in here? some favourites off the top of my head;


----------



## In a Trance




----------



## In a Trance




----------



## Nexus777

Mh, i dont like most of the poppy sounding trance, but progressive and psy :yes


----------



## changeme77

I've grown up on trance. Was awesome circa '98 to early 2000s. It's starting to get good again thank in large part to AVB, Gareth Emery, etc.

Here's some good tracks in my youtube playlist currently...


----------



## changeme77

galaxy1 said:


>


This is an awesome track, always went down well at raves.


----------



## changeme77

Komiko said:


> Ooops, it didn't post properly. >.>


OMG that is one of my favorite songs too haha.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Noll

i like infected mushroom.


----------



## randomperson

Epic mix & video!


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Royals

My all time favorites:

> AALTO - RUSH
> A & NEOCLUBBER - DREAMLAND
>* A & NEOCLUBBER - LOVE SENSATION*
> A & R - NEVERENDING DREAM
> A BOY CALLED JONI - GREEN ASTRONAUTS
> A-FORCE - CRYSTAL DAWN (A TRIBUTE TO 99 REMIX)
> ALPHA BREED - ALIEN ARRIVAL
> ALPHA BREED - ENLIGHTMENT (FREEJACK'S UPLIFTING ENERGY REMIX)
> ALPHA BREED - EPIC FUTURE
> ARRAKIS - THE SPICE
> BARTEZZ- INFECTED
> *BILLAERIC BILL - DESTINATION SUNSHINE*
> BINARY FINARY - 2000 (DJ JAMX DE LEON'S & DELMUNDO REMIX)
> CHAKRA - LOVE SHINES THROUGH
> DER DRITTE RAUM - HALE BOPP
> *DJ TÃESTO - ATHENA*
> DJ TIÃ‹STO - ELEMENTS OF LIFE
> *DJ TIÃ‹STO - FOREVER TODAY*
> DJ TIÃ‹STO - SPARKLES (AIRSCAPE REMIX)
> DJ TIÃ‹STO - SUBURBAN TRAIN
> FERRY CORSTEN- BEAUTIFUL
> *GOURYELLA - WALHALLA*
> *KAMAYA PAINTERS - FAR FROM OVER*
> KAMAYA PAINTERS - WASTELAND
> LOOP CONTROL - REFLECTIONS
> LOVECHILD - GLORIA
> *LUIS PARIS - INCANTATION*
> MARIO LOPEZ - THE SOUND OF NATURE (CLUB ATTACK PLUG 'N' PLAY REMIX)
> M.I.K.E - MASSIVE MOTION (ENTER KRU REMIX)
> MOBY - WHY DOES MY HEART FEEL SO BAD? (FERRY CORSTEN REMIX)
> PEDRO & BENNO - SPEECHLESS
> *PULSER - CLOUDWALKING (ASTRAL REMIX)*
> PULSER - CLOUDWALKING 2005
> *PULSER - MY RELIGION*
> PUSH - STRANGE WORLD
> PUSH -TILL WE MEET AGAIN
> PUSH - UNIVERSAL NATION
> *RANK 1 - AIRWAVE*
> RANK 1 - BLACK SNOW
> *RENE ABLAZE - READY TO START (CYREX REMIX)*
> SAFARI DUO - PLAYED-A-LIVE
> SOLARSTONE - SEVEN CITIES
> SPOILED & ZIGO - I'M IN LOVE
> TALK OF THE TOWN - SINGIN' IN THE RAIN (RADIO MIX)
> *THE DIGITAL BLONDE - ELECTRA*
> THE GENERATOR - WHERE ARE YOU NOW
> *THE QUEST - C SHARP*
> THREE FROM THE RIGHT - A DAY AT THE BEACH
> TRANCE ALLSTARS - THE FIRST REBIRTH
> TRAVEL - PRAY TO JERUSALEM (EUPHORIA MIX)
> *VENGABOYS - KISS (AIRSCAPE REMIX)*
> *VERACOCHA - CARTE BLANCHE*
> *VIMANA - WE CAME*
> YAHEL - VOYAGE
> YVES DE RUYTER - FEEL FREE

My number 1 trance record is not easy because I love them all but maybe this one:






I would also advice DJ Tiesto's Live at energy 2000 and Innercity 1999. And Ferry Corsten's set at Innercity 1999 to download somewhere. I listen to those all the times.


----------



## randomperson

Royals said:


> My all time favorites:
> I would also advice DJ Tiesto's Live at energy 2000


Is this the set he did on new years eve 99?
(Trance Energy Eindhoven 31-12-1999)


----------



## randomperson

Ben Gold


----------



## randomperson

My favourite tune of the year so far!


----------



## changeme77

Trance circa '98 - '00 was the best!


----------



## randomperson




----------



## MiMiK

90's mix!


----------



## ILOVEXANAX

ULTIMATE!! PURE HEAVEN!!


----------



## shyvr6

I usually listen to radio.djmadani.com 

It's a dance/trance stream that plays 24/7.


----------



## Royals

randomperson said:


> Is this the set he did on new years eve 99?
> (Trance Energy Eindhoven 31-12-1999)


Sorry for my late response, but yes! 

Great trance from 1991! The beginning of trance music:


----------



## MiMiK

beautiful vocal trance!


----------



## Icestorm

I was listening to this yesterday:






Had it on repeat ever since. Such a great song.


----------



## Shadowboy

Hello! Honestly, didn't expect to see a Trance music thread here.
I listen to almost any kind of Trance. I hesitated to post here because I think you've already heard all the tunes I like.


----------



## Lain

not sure these next ones count but anyway...





the intro here is amazing!


----------



## randomperson

Trance is the perfect music for chilling out or dancing to.


----------



## MiMiK

randomperson said:


> Trance is the perfect music for chilling out or dancing to.


and during sexy time also!

ridiculous track!


----------



## Bawsome

freeeeeeeee
http://www.ektoplazm.com/free-music/kelmi-life-a-joke


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Not a fan of the intro but nonetheless I've always loved this track..

2.20 onwards


----------



## MiMiK

rave channel with another sick vocal track!


----------



## livingeasy




----------



## h00dz

fluidis - the storm (original_mix)

OMG SO GOOD! \o/


----------



## randomperson

Armin van Buuren feat. Cindy Alma - Beautiful Life (Mikkas Remix)


----------



## trolololololololo

Back from the days when they were not there to make some noise, if you know what I mean.


----------



## randomperson

@trolololololololo "Back from the days when they were not there to make some noise, if you know what I mean."

I don't get what you mean :blank please explain.


----------



## trolololololololo

I mean the quality of their music now, compared to their releases from 2010 and earlier. Honestly, after London Rain (Back 2 Back 4 Redub) I haven't heard a single good track from them. Ok, maybe Back 2 The Future remix of Fire Wire was also good. But that's it really.

That said, they made some great stuff in the past - like Hardcore, Ultra Curve, Consciousness, or Paul van Dyk - Home (Cosmic Gate Remix). So it's not like I'm hating them.

You've probably heard of "We Are Here To Make Some Noise" by Armin van Buuren. The title is kind of funny, so I used (or tried to do so) it in my post. I should've written "here", not "there". For some reason I added an extra letter (I'm not a native speaker of English). But you get the idea.


----------



## trolololololololo

Shame it probably won't be released.


----------



## trolololololololo




----------



## randomperson

Delerium - Days Turn Into Nights (Solarstone Pure Mix)


----------



## randomperson

'This is Giuseppe Ottaviani'


__
https://soundcloud.com/giuseppeottaviani%2Fthis-is-giuseppe-ottaviani


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Icestorm

Probably the best trance tune of 2013 thus far, in my opinion. :boogie


----------



## Consider

Norin & Rad - Aldo





Alibi - Eternity (Innercity Mix)





Andrew Bayer - England





Simon Patterson - Thump (Original Mix)





Arty & Mat Zo - Mozart (Original Mix)





Yeah, I'm an Anjuna fanboy. Got an infinite amount of songs I could post. Trance is awesome.


----------



## thirdcoming

I'm new to trance so I'm glad I found this thread, time to dig up the music posted in here

here some of my favorite


----------



## ShadowlandWarrior

I love this song, it's so relaxing and soothing. 
This has to be my favorite thread now 
<3 TRANCE


----------



## h00dz

So good!


----------



## Icestorm

h00dz said:


> So good!


I love this one. Alex M.O.R.P.H.'s songs are so good.


----------



## Consider

Dat new obsession.

London Grammar - Hey Now (Arty Remix)


----------



## randomperson

Black Dagger said:


> Probably the best trance tune of 2013 thus far, in my opinion. :boogie


+1


----------



## h00dz

Black Dagger said:


> I love this one. Alex M.O.R.P.H.'s songs are so good.


Alex morph is one of my fav, he always comes out with the big trance club hits


----------



## Consider

Massive choon:

Jaytech - Multiverse (Audien Remix)


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Mysterious Dr D

These have probably been posted already, but whatever:
















I'm not a massive trance fan but I've always thought these tracks were amazing.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

So glad I found this thread! Here's some cool beachy / summer type stuff:


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

Also, for the Miku fans, probably one of the best trance songs:





Nothing new, but such a good classic:





And some DJ in Japan made this. It's super awesome and way better than anything on the radio right now. Really good pace and energy! Love it!


----------



## changeme77

I love instrumental trance music.

Some awesome tunes on this page...

https://www.facebook.com/instrumentaltrance


----------



## h00dz

changeme77 said:


> I love instrumental trance music.
> 
> Some awesome tunes on this page...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/instrumentaltrance


Dude I love instrumental trance, some of my best songs have no vocals


----------



## randomperson

h00dz said:


> Dude I love instrumental trance, some of my best songs have no vocals


----------



## randomperson

JamesM2 said:


> Concrete Angel from Gareth Emery is one of my faves at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love trance, it really appeals to the introvert in me - just the best type of music to lose myself in.


Yeah one of my faves! 

This is the best remix in my opinion:


----------



## randomperson

Strwbrry said:


> Matt Darey feat. Erica Driscoll - Too Far (Extended Mix)


Matt Darey's album is amazing 

http://snd.sc/14jwsSc


----------



## randomperson

Dash Berlin & Christina Novelli - Jar of Hearts


----------



## thirdcoming

randomperson said:


> Yeah one of my faves!
> 
> This is the best remix in my opinion:


I prefer this version, a longer version of the original, but the one you put is also good


----------



## Icestorm

Love that Paul Miller - Sunny Day track. 

Heard this one the other day:






Gives me shivers every time I hear it.


----------



## Sky High

Yay! A trance topic. I've been an avid abuser since forever. Here's a few of my current favorites that are getting pretty high up in my most played 2013 list.





Jace Williams - Hope & Pray (Original Mix)
Love what it does at 2:41 and then the massive stuff at 3:49





Estiva & Cardinal ft. Arielle Maren (Daniel Kandi's Bangin' Remix)
Love Arielle's part in this and Daniel Kandi never disappoints.





Dart Rayne & Yura Moonlight with Sarah Lynn - Silhouette (Allen & Envy Remix)
Not that old even, but this is climbing my list very very rapidly.





The Noble Six - Discovering The Sphinx (Original Mix)
One of my new muses. Pretty solid track, around 2:18 it gets pretty epic.


----------



## randomperson

Orjan Nilsen feat. Christina Novelli - Hurricane


----------



## scooby

Absolutely love this one.

John O'Callaghan feat. Kathryn Gallagher - Mess Of A Machine (Sean Tyas Remix)


----------



## MiMiK

awesome vocals awesome tracks!


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## twitchy666

*A key decade for me*

A boxful of vinyl of that for my beloved decks
A lot of names listed which I don't recognise, so I'll explore.

I switched more to Drum & Bass. More boxes

I fear availability of fresh electronica these times
I relish any sound without vocals

I get back into legacy of death metal for its complexity like anything electronic too. Anything with beats to tie together


----------



## h00dz




----------



## Icestorm

Wow. I absolutely love that Signum one. :boogie





One of my favourite Nitrous Oxide productions.


----------



## h00dz




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## h00dz

MiMiK said:


>


This is a really nice progressive vocal tune, and well you can never go wrong with tiff lacey.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## h00dz

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/trance-and-music-loves-unite-762554/


----------



## mattiemoocow

Not sure if this qualifies as trance. I like it though.


----------



## QuietSoul




----------



## MiMiK

i think ive posted this one before but the vocals are just beautiful :mushy


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK

epic track. i dont think this is the club mix though


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## h00dz

http://www.mixcloud.com/h00dz/


----------



## bottleofblues

Its an oldie but its probably my all time fav electronic song:


----------



## bottleofblues

parzen said:


> I'm not sophisticated enough to know the difference between house, dance, and trance, but this song seems pretty ok.


Thats a nice track, gonna save that one


----------



## Icestorm

h00dz said:


> http://www.mixcloud.com/h00dz/


Nice to see you've done another mix! Just had a listen through it. I love RAMelia, especially. Really moving song, especially when you understand the meaning behind it.


----------



## twitchy666

*Gabba*

Try gabba


----------



## h00dz

Black Dagger said:


> Nice to see you've done another mix! Just had a listen through it. I love RAMelia, especially. Really moving song, especially when you understand the meaning behind it.


Yeah its a great song. Its sad she passed away. When i saw the tune on beatport i had to pick it up instantly. Awesome stuff.


----------



## MiMiK

feeling like ****, these hit me right in the feels today 











edit: just heard the original RAMelia mix, was not a good idea :rain


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Not trance but DnB Music!


----------



## h00dz

^^ Polygon is a kick *** track. Im thinking of doing a dubstep/dnb mix next for something different.


----------



## Consider




----------



## Icestorm

h00dz said:


> ^^ Polygon is a kick *** track. Im thinking of doing a dubstep/dnb mix next for something different.


I'd love that. You should do it. :yes

Here's a song I've fell in love with recently:





I love Avenger's stuff so much. :boogie


----------



## changeme77

twitchy666 said:


> Try gabba


Gabba is hardcore not trance music. More to the point, it's nothing like trance.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MJones

I like pretty much anything by Ferry Corsten





I'm sure people have heard of this before, still a good song


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse




----------



## MiMiK

finally found teh track! took way too long!






another good track


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## h00dz

MiMiK said:


>


Is there a flange or phaser on this whole song?


----------



## MiMiK

h00dz said:


> Is there a flange or phaser on this whole song?


not sure what that is. are you referring to the background noise? i know the quality is bad though :|


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## calichick

*Dubstep*

I really like dubstep remixes right now.

Crave You (Adventure Club remix) ‐ Flight Facilities
Your Love (Extended Mix) ‐ Morgan Page
Behind (Callea Club Mix) ‐ Flanders
Teenage Crime ‐ Adrian Lux
Electronic Dream ‐ Araabmuzik
Looks like Sex (Steve Aoki remix) ‐ Mike Posner
Spectrum (the extended mix) ‐ Zedd


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Royals

Two better tracks from recent years:


----------



## MiMiK

had not heard this track in a couple years. thought ill share


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Andras96




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Andras96




----------



## soulstorm

Some dubstep I think Trance fans will enjoy. Love this woman's vocals.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## starryeyed00

I personally don't think trance is what it used to be but some of the old good ones include - 

Ayla - Ayla (Veracocha Mix)
Above & Beyond feat Andy Moor - Air for life
Delerium feat Nerina Pallot - Truly (Signum Mix) - most Delerium remixes are good
Armin Van Buuren feat Justine Suissa - Burned With Desire (Rising Star Mix)
Evoke - Arms of Loren 2001
Tukan - Light a Rainbow


----------



## Andras96

I miss the old Flashover Recordings


----------



## Tranceaddict

Nice to see that there's a trance topic here!

Some of my favorite stuff:


----------



## grustag

Tranceaddict said:


> Nice to see that there's a trance topic here!
> 
> Some of my favorite stuff:


Nice tracks

I'm joining the trance topic as well. I've been listening to trance for over 10 years now, but not as much last years as I did earlier and I have probably missed quite many good recent tracks.

Always preferred uplifting tracks and not so much progressive. Too bad that many old trance producers are doing music that sound more like house nowadays. It have been more difficult do find decent uplifting tracks at these days.

Some tracks that I like.

From recent years:









Older stuff that are always enjoyable:


----------



## FortuneAndFame

Trance/EDM is amaaazing! 

I have two playlists I compiled on Spotify you should check out, over 100 songs altogether 

Copy and paste the links into the search bar on Spotify...

My favourites from the Armin Van Buuren podcast - spotify:user:11128536303laylist:0QhdLmyeBwKNFmdms8ytKP

Classic trance - spotify:user:11128536303laylist:3JgazsYbj1sp3byqZYysaz


----------



## Tranceaddict

grustag said:


> Nice tracks
> 
> I'm joining the trance topic as well. I've been listening to trance for over 10 years now, but not as much last years as I did earlier and I have probably missed quite many good recent tracks.
> 
> Always preferred uplifting tracks and not so much progressive. Too bad that many old trance producers are doing music that sound more like house nowadays. It have been more difficult do find decent uplifting tracks at these days.
> 
> Some tracks that I like.
> 
> From recent years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Older stuff that are always enjoyable:


That's some nice stuff too. I agree with you that lately a lot of stuff is being produced that is presented as trance but doesn't deserve that qualification at all. In my view, 'real trance' tracks are tracks that take you on a journey and evoke a lot of emotions. A good producer takes the time for his tracks and tries to give it a special feel, make it distinctive. And even though a lot of crap is produced I think there are still a lot of trance gems waiting to be discovered


----------



## Tranceaddict

Some recent ASOT stuff which I think is pretty cool:


----------



## fineline

trancestep is epic

i prefer electro-dubstep


----------



## grustag

Tranceaddict said:


> Some recent ASOT stuff which I think is pretty cool:


Great stuff all of them. I especially liked Carribean out of those. Just a fantastic track in my opinion.

I went through some other songs from "Beyond the Stars Recordings" as well. This label are releasing some really great trance even though they don't have biggest names and are so well known. A definite proof that great uplifting trance are still created.


----------



## Tranceaddict

grustag said:


> Great stuff all of them. I especially liked Carribean out of those. Just a fantastic track in my opinion.
> 
> I went through some other songs from "Beyond the Stars Recordings" as well. This label are releasing some really great trance even though they don't have biggest names and are so well known. A definite proof that great uplifting trance are still created.


You're absolutely right. Sometimes it seems the less known the label/artist is, the more quality they deliver  I mean, Armin for example is a legendary dj, but his more recent productions disappoint me a little..On the other hand, its good that he keeps refreshing his sound, and some variety in the trance scene is not a bad thing  There's something for everyone!


----------



## Andras96




----------



## Icestorm

Nice to see some more trance fans on the forum. :b

Aalto <3

I'll have to check out Beyond the Stars Recordings. I haven't liked much recent trance, but that Caribbean song sounds great!

Here's a few tracks I've been enjoying as of late:


----------



## Tranceaddict

Nice tracks Icestorm! And that Aalto stuff is quite relaxing 

I'm just wondering if any of you go to trance gigs/festivals sometimes? Would love to hear about that  I've been to A State Of Trance and Armin Only last year, which was amazing. This year I can't find anyone to go with, although I might take my girlfriend to the Armin Only Final Show in December.

Alright here's some trance classics (some of these tracks were dropped by Armin at his vinyl set at Armin Only, can't describe how awesome that was):


----------



## grustag

Tranceaddict said:


> I'm just wondering if any of you go to trance gigs/festivals sometimes? Would love to hear about that  I've been to A State Of Trance and Armin Only last year, which was amazing. This year I can't find anyone to go with, although I might take my girlfriend to the Armin Only Final Show in December.


No, never been to anything I'm afraid. I'm a "home-listener" and not really much of a party guy.

By the way: Some other stuff from Beyond the stars recordings that I quite liked as well


----------



## Tranceaddict

Some more uplifting beauty:


----------



## grustag

Tranceaddict said:


> Some more uplifting beauty:


Solina are for sure uplifting at it's best. Great breakdown there.

The others were rather nice as well, but my ears especially liked that one.


----------



## Tranceaddict

Yeah I agree, that one has the real uplifting vibe. What about this one (sorry for spamming, but I thought I'd do my name justice):


----------



## grustag

I don't mind if you keep "spamming" tracks here. I'm always looking for new tracks to listen to anyway.

Already knew about this Simon O'Shine track, it's a nice one for sure. Quite similar to "Sea Tides" from Andy Blueman I think.


----------



## moloko

__
https://soundcloud.com/astrix-official%2Fastrix-jaadu-first-session-sketch

:yes


----------



## Icestorm

Tranceaddict said:


> I'm just wondering if any of you go to trance gigs/festivals sometimes?


Yeah, I'm more of a home listener myself.

Ah, Simon O'Shine, I love his stuff.






Really like the melody on this one.


----------



## Tranceaddict

Nice one! I heard this track live this saturday, best vocals I've heard in a while:






So pure and emotional =D


----------



## grustag

Icestorm said:


> Yeah, I'm more of a home listener myself.
> 
> Ah, Simon O'Shine, I love his stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really like the melody on this one.





Tranceaddict said:


> Nice one! I heard this track live this saturday, best vocals I've heard in a while:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pure and emotional =D


Thanks for those. Both are really nice tracks. I agree about the vocals, they are great.


----------



## Tranceaddict

:yes


----------



## Tranceaddict

This nearly makes me cry, so beautiful and uplifting (shame that the full version is not on youtube)


----------



## Tranceaddict

Heaven's soundtrack! No I'm not saying Amsterdam is heaven :b


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## EcoProg




----------



## EcoProg




----------



## EcoProg

Trance and Social Anxiety (+Depression). What would be more fun in a forum. It's a shame this thread is not as active as the other music threads.

Does anyone else think Trance is way more uplifting than antidepressants? Because in comparison to Trance, it's just a waste of money for me. And I've tried all kinds of antidepressants and in different doses.

And some music


----------



## spititout

paul van dyk

/end of thread


----------



## EcoProg

:c


----------



## calichick

my fave trance/electro/house atm:

Mr. Probz- Waves (Robin Schulz Remix) - OH MY GOD THIS SONG, this is probably the closest thing to getting high that I'll ever experience
Disclosure - Latch
Clean Bandit - Rather Be
Araabmuzik - Electronic Dream
ODESZA - My Friends Never Die
Disclosure - You & Me (Flume Remix)
Goodwill & Hook N Sling - Take you Higher (Club Remix)
ODESZA - Sun Models 
Chris Lake - Changes 
Neon Indian - Polish Girl


----------



## MiMiK

forgot about this thread!


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## SouthernTom

Not exactly Trance music, but i couldn't find an appropriate thread


__
https://soundcloud.com/mistabishi%2F16-druggers-end


----------



## TTSP




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## uziq

Been a while since I was really into trance but here's one of my favorites from a while back.






and another one. Dat melody doe


----------



## Andras96

I don't care if this has been posted already, this song is badass.


----------



## MiMiK

just noticed ive been posting in this thread for 2 ****ing years :O


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK

calichick said:


> my fave trance/electro/house atm:
> 
> Mr. Probz- Waves (Robin Schulz Remix) - OH MY GOD THIS SONG, this is probably the closest thing to getting high that I'll ever experience


cant get this damn song out of my head. its good, definitely not better that getting high but its good for sure lol


----------



## Dannytostreet

Just a couple vocal trance songs I've been enjoying lately.

I really like the progression on both of these songs.


----------



## Dannytostreet

This one has been in my everyday mix for a while too.


----------



## Dannytostreet

MiMiK said:


>


Nice. This one really hits me.


----------



## MiMiK

Dannytostreet said:


> This one has been in my everyday mix for a while too.


havent heard these tracks in a while. thanks for that :yes


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## CosmicLow

Astrix - SEX Style (XSI Remix)


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## rainynights

I got my friends into trance with just one song.... 

Alone-Armin van Buuren. 

Although my favorite album is imagine.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Dannytostreet

Found a really nice trance mix. Hard to be in a bad mood when listening to music like this.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## forgetmylife

im probably more of a house guy... a lot of trance is just too drawn out for me






cafe del mar is legit, I like this supersaw version the best though


----------



## forgetmylife

some alternative stuff i like that's somewhat trancy

all this trance is starting to make me feel really blue and sad  lol











more tiesto...


----------



## CRAZYHeart

Suncatcher - Are we there yet (original mix)
Abstract vision & elite electronic - always loved u (original mix)
Armin van buuren & ana criado - ill listen (original mix)
Heatbeat - Chowmein (original mix)
Falcon - aquila (original mix)


----------



## QuietSoul




----------



## Andras96




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## QuietSoul




----------



## MiMiK

a little bit of house [kinda tranc'E lol]. i had to, such a beautiful track


----------



## SENNA

Infected Mushroom - Disco Mushrooms and Twisted are banging tunes


----------



## MiMiK

progressive house/trancy like :laugh:


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## dontwaitupforme

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## a degree of freedom

There's been a lot of good new stuff lately and I haven't been tuned into it enough. 

Some of my favorites:
















Probably my current #1:


----------



## MiMiK

to good to not post!


----------



## randomperson

Heard this for the first time the other day & love it


----------



## Andras96




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK

house, but too good to not post!


----------



## PHD in Ebonics




----------



## MiMiK

beautifully chill


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## QuietSoul




----------



## WillYouStopDave

There's only one problem with trance music (Besides the fact that it sounds terrible). It doesn't put me into a trance. I think I almost got it to work a few times but it's no good if it won't keep me in a trance for the rest of my life.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I think this must be the only place left where trance is still popular?...didn't it die in the early 2000's? anyways here is something which i've enjoyed from last year.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Hollo




----------

